# New youth member!! Lets hear it for Zach



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Cool nephew from Enderlin, new on the nodak outdoors, give him a big welcome!!!!!!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

How did you guys do last weekend? Birds are kinda short up here, definitely have to work for them. Can't wait to see that chocolate lab you guys got.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Zach, nice to have ya here.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome zach.


----------



## GooseGetter (Feb 20, 2004)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Come on bud, jump in!!! Should probably clarify, guest member, good young hunter though.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

Must you really make a topic just to communicate with your friends if we had a Topic of every individual that joined the website would have exploded.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome enjoy the site!!! :beer: :sniper:

POST UP!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

P.A.E. - You have been registered for what, 2 weeks, and you make a comment like that? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

I am just saying it sound like he has to waste a topic just to intro his stupid friend and talk to him I mean really who cares about zach oh boy I wish I can meet him Oh, Golly!! Welcome oh, boy like I give a rat's A$$

ADVICE if you want to talk to someone it's called instant messaging

Oh Pluckem it looks like all your replys are around 25 letters long and is all worthless information.

Also Pluckem I dont pluck I dont waste my time I'm usually out hunting and I have so many ducks that I dont have time to Pluck maybe you have too much time on your hands.

Pluckem is :lame:

:sniper: <---Me Pluckem---> :dead:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome *Zach* !!!

and welcome to you *ProtectionAgainstElements*!!!

It's great getting new views and insights from others. Like hearing where the new people to the site are from and what they enjoy hunting and fishing. Let's hear about your past times Zach and ProtectionAgainstElements.................
:welcome:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for showing us your true intellect PAE. You let everyone know how mature you really are. Since you think everyone is wasting your time when a topic doesn't relate to you I wont waste anymore of your precious time and keep this post short. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Seeing this post reminded me, where ever did MilitantTiger go? :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry about the post I was really frusturated yesterday bad things were happening me Let's ignore all my idiotic replies and statements. I'm sorry you had to even read that. Sincerely. Please only post a nice comment to me if you call it a truce thanks.

Sorry about all of this.

:welcome: Zach nice 2 hear the good news if I may start over.

Will you accept my sincere apoligy ?


----------



## ProtectThe2ndAmendment (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello Zach.

I'm new to this sight I'm 15 and I love hunting. Who also belives in the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice to see ya on here, Zach. It's nice to see younger people getting into the game.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I failed to introduce myself I apologize, I am also called Zach. Nice to meet you all I like these forums and I miss north dakota and mn you guys are lucky.


----------



## youngfisher7641 (Mar 7, 2007)

go iowa hawkeyes!!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome Zach, your gonna learn alot on this site :beer:


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

i only been registered for about 10 hours so maybe im the newest dude around. i already learned a bunch on this website in just a few hours so...im really excited about it. welcome zach!.


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

so tell me everyone....what does having a bad day affect what you say on the forums??? :eyeroll: :drunk:


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

so tell me everyone....what does having a bad day affect what you say on the forums??? :eyeroll: :drunk:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome zach


----------



## Brenden99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome! Welcome and Welcome. :beer:


----------

